# Is it worth starting an army to learn to play with?



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I have only ever played one game in my life, and had a lot of help and reminders during it to help me. I have never really grasped the game part of the hobby, and so have vary rarely ever collected more than a few minis of a certain army. 
I'm wandering weather, in this time of ridiculous prices, if it is worth starting to collect a serious army to learn to play with? 
I am currently not in college and wont be again until september (having left last year to try something else). And have a lot of spare time. I have a little bit of money coming in, enough to get started and add to in time, but i would be investing all i have got if i was to persue this. I have all the paints and equiptment, so thats not a problem.

I just want to know weather you lot belive it will be worth my time and money? And if so, what is a good cost effective, fun to play army that would be good for starting off? I understand that island of blood is the best place to start really, but i despise skaven and high elves. I was wandering if BFSP would be a better place to start as i know where to find them?

If i did choose that set i would most likely choose orcs, if i was to do that how should i expand from there?

All help very much welcomed, i know im askin alot but if i dont ask ill never know! Cheers, Jack.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

If going to play Orcs and Goblins, yes, I would say get some BFSP if possible.

I would advise against further purchases though - as the O&G book is apparently being redone next year? I haven't paid enough attention to the rumours, I know a new wave of models for them is incoming, not 100% sure whether that is an Army Book release or merely a model wave. Either way, check before buying the book and making an army from it.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

this is true orcs and gobbos are being re-released in march unit that is pretty safe to buy is boar boys as they where only recently released in retrospect to other orc units


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would actual suggest the opposite when it comes to buying non-metal models. Since usually when they re-release an army they do send out new models, but at an inflated price. So if you want plastic models I would suggest getting those now. If you want the models that come in metal I would suggest waiting until the re-release since they might come out in plastic and actually become cheaper.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I hope you realise that our opinions will be very biased because we love Fantasy and 40K lol.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I meant from a 'strength of army' perspective too. lol


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah it is O&G next from what I hear.
Core units in plastic are worth buying imo as you can build up numbers whilst they are cheaper and you can always use the new stuff to redo the front ranks when it comes out.

Metal Characters are worth getting if you really like the mini, it might be gone soon and even if its not it will be more expensive.

When the new stuffs out hit Ebay for the older sometimes cheaper bits if budget is an issue.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Orcs and Goblins are DEFINATELY getting redone in March. GW's done the 'Incomming' Article on the website... I posted in in the 'News and Rumours' section of the forums, but its gotten burried onto page 2 over there.

Soo yeah... if you wanna do the green dudes, wait till March to do them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apparently the standard core are staying the same, with perhaps minor alterations to the models akin to the Empire Core Updates. They mesh almost seamlessly, the plastics are well worth getting either way.

Metals on the other hand might be getting a boost - Black Orcs, Savage Orcs (and Cavalry), perhaps a Character set (Orc Variants Boss + Standard Bearer, Gobbo Variants Boss + Standard Bearer, Orc Variants Shaman, Gobbo Variants Shaman), perhaps a Plastic Wyvern, and War Machines is my guess.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Wasn't there a photo of new Black Orcs presumed to be plastic?

Pretty sure, cos I remember feeling good at seeing them, and thinking 'More Nob conversions, eh?'


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Black Orcs are plastic to my knowledge.

Personally I hope for a remake on Stone Trolls, Arrer Boyz, Savage Orcs and a plastic war machine of some kind.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

black orcs are plastic now


----------

